
Thank Goodness Apple's iPhone Violated 'Net Neutrality' in 2007 - supremesaboteur
http://www.realclearmarkets.com/articles/2017/06/29/thank_goodness_apples_iphone_violated_net_neutrality_in_2007_102764.html
======
mushinron4
The article "Time, WSJ anti-net neutrality op-ed writers were paid by
telecoms" ([https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/anti-net-neutrality-op-
eds-t...](https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/anti-net-neutrality-op-eds-time-
wall-street-journal/)) notes Mr. Hazlett's extensive consulting work for
telecoms, the resume link in the article is broken, a copy can be found on the
Wayback Machine
([https://web.archive.org/web/20160316075517/http://www.law.gm...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160316075517/http://www.law.gmu.edu/assets/files/faculty/cv/hazlett)),
consulting work listed on page 12.

------
dragonwriter
This has nothing to do with ‘Net Neutrality’; a hardware company bundling
services the way the article describes may violate some principals that some
people have argued for in some context, but it has nothing to do with net
neutrality, which is about ISP discrimination between lawful content and
applications the end user is trying to access or use on the network.

------
KZeillmann
Correct me if I'm wrong, but this seems to have nothing to do with net
neutrality.

